# Finished Whipped Shea



## Chalk Creek (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi.  What is the consistency of your finished whipped shea?  Is like whip cream, or more dense like butter?  Mine feels just like butter, softer than a lotion bar.  Should it be fluffier?

I use 75% shea and 25% sweet almond with just a few drops of EOs.  Whip in an ice water bath until it looks like a good meringue.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 30, 2007)

Sounds beautiful, pics please????


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 30, 2007)

The longer you whip it the firmer it will be.

It should be as firm as *you* like it.

I used to whip mine fairly solid so you had to dig it out. Now I like mine a bit a softer so I whip it a bit less.


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 30, 2007)

Less whipping sounds good!!
Woo hoo!


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 30, 2007)

Chalk sounds great- I would leave it if you like it- sounds like your going for the whipped cream type which I have yet to get mine is more like a "dig out" butter! People really like it at least the ones I sell too!


----------



## Chalk Creek (Nov 30, 2007)

Tab, I like it but I'd like to have it be fluffier.  Will try whipping less.  I wonder if it is getting cold too fast?  Have to keep experimenting.

dragonfly, I'll get some pics when I whip my next batch, hopefully late next week.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 1, 2007)

The only problem being if you do not whip enough, it will fall like a souffle. You will find your jars are only 1/2 full & kinda slimey the next day. It's like M&P though, you can rement & rewhip.

You are right that the faster it gets cold, the firmer it will get too.


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 4, 2007)

How do you know if you have whipped it enough? How long do you usually whip it to have it semi-solid?


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 4, 2007)

How long you whip to get it firm depends on how cold your ice bath is, how big your batch is &  what speed you whip on. If I submurge a 1# batch in an ice bath & whip on the highest speed with a standing mixer for 6-9 minutes I have firm whipped shea. Other people (Paul) will tell you it takes them an hour to whip a firm batch. There are variables.


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 4, 2007)

Whipped Shea is touchy- this is why it is a PITA!


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 4, 2007)

I guess it requires a few tries, and some good notetaking about what you did so that when you get it right you know for next time...


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 4, 2007)

You know you have not whipped it enough when you go to look at it the next day & it has fallen like a souffle & your jars are now only 2/3 full!

If this happend you can remelt it & rewhip it. Don't throw it out (Dragon who? :wink: )!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey.....i didn't freakin know!!  Silly girl!!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 4, 2007)

I know, I just like to poke at you  !


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 4, 2007)

LOL Tab- thanks for the tip!


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

This may be a dumb question what if you omit the cold all togther?


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 7, 2007)

W/o the cold you will end up w/ butter the texture of crisco  or  animal fat :? .


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Ewwww


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok gals and guys- I thought I did it- I thought I had cool whip body mousse- but noooo. I did at first- I did do it with an ice bath- and was fab- then I put the cap on the jar- come back a few hours later and another hard butter even using a softer oil melts into the skin though- . I think I'm destined to be a hard butter person- but you know maybe it's just meant to be that way and I like my butter that way anyway! Thought I would vent- thanks for listening!


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey Zen-
I think it's more than a few trys at least for me- but here's my lesson that I have learned in all of this butter business- as long as you like it and feel good about using it- then have at it! Even if I screw up a butter I know what is in it and that makes me feel like I'm doing my skin good- instead of paying way too much for a bunch of chemicals that make me itch!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh boy, you guys are surely making me nervous like heck with this whipped Shea business!   I'm waiting on my first order of Shea butter and am soooo anxious to try after I've bought a few different 'kinds' (I myself love the slightly greasy/thick kind as I've got dry skin like the desert)....

I guess soon I'll be posting about my experience... :wink:


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 9, 2007)

If you like that texture- I do too- you'll be fine!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Dec 9, 2007)

Really? That'd be so cool! Thanks for your encouragement!
I'll keep y'all updated!  :wink:

ETA: I just 'heart'ed you on etsy!   Darnit, I wish I had some $ and I would get some of your Shea right now!  

And I see our girls are the same age too! :wink:


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 9, 2007)

I gave up trying to make it whipped to perfection or at least something like it. So....instead I leave mine like butter it feels great and my feet feel and look good!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Dec 9, 2007)

Pepper,
as soon as I have some $ on my paypal I will have to try some of yours! :wink: 
Unless you wanted to trade for some soap? Which I'm not sure if you'd be willing to?


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 10, 2007)

I've been wanting to try some Shea myself (alligator hands all through winter) but it is the money issue for me too.   

But when I do get some, I will try to get it fluffy if I am able to.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Dec 10, 2007)

Zenobiah said:
			
		

> I've been wanting to try some Shea myself (alligator hands all through winter) but it is the money issue for me too.
> 
> But when I do get some, I will try to get it fluffy if I am able to.


Same here. The only reason I finally got some Shea was because I figured at the end it's technically cheaper than buying it from some one else.. (1# for 7$ vs. sometimes 4 oz already 8$) Of course that brings the risk that one can screw up their own batch of Shea.. but let's hope that won't be the case! :wink:


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 10, 2007)

You can always remelt and rewhip! Like Pepper, I gave up on that whipped cream type- it's really annoying me to bad. It's hard though to get a nice smooth butter type and the benfits are great! You'll be fine- especially if you have ultra dry skin! Harder butter is probably better for you!


----------

